# Puff in his new tank



## Tom (3 Feb 2012)

Got Esau the Puff a new tank yesterday. A Fluval Roma 125. Quite a nice tank really for the price, and the new style cabinets are smart. Anyway, here he is sitting in his cave   


IMG_5514 by tommessengerhoto, on Flickr

Tom


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

That's a very cool fish!   
How big will it grow when mature?


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2012)

He's probably about 6-7 years old minimum now, so he won't get much bigger than his current 6". Just fatter! I've had him since October 2006, and the shop (Wildwoods) had him for about 10 months before me. 

Tom


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

Thats really good I thought they grew bigger than that. Does he ever puff?


----------



## Tom (3 Feb 2012)

He hasn't puffed for a few years now that I've seen. He used to do it to get attention or food, but he's lazy these days.


----------



## Matt Warner (3 Feb 2012)

Aww bless him I love puffers they always look so sad and cute at the same time. My LFS had some MBU puffers in a huge display tank a while back, they were amazing to see.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (5 Feb 2012)

Aww bless him. What kind of puffer is he? He looks sooo cute! Do love my puffs  I've got a takifugu ocellatus and a fig 8 at the moment.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk - so if my post makes no sense you know why!!


----------



## Tom (5 Feb 2012)

He's a M. baileyi, Hairy Puffer  

The Takifugu is an unusual choice - a lot of people find them difficult to keep long term. How are you getting on?


----------



## Christie_ZXR (5 Feb 2012)

Ooh, never seen those for sale. Love the little face!

My fugu is hard work! He's very worth it, but complicated lol. I've had him nearly 6 months now though, and so far so good he's in pretty good condition. I keep him in a 4x1x1 tank with external filter and lots of water movement at 20 degrees and 1.015. Food is the main problem. He needs a thaimin-free diet, but a varied diet. And the only offerings I usually find are cockles or cockles! So he gets the odd bloodworms and very occasional mussel. Although he does always get vitazin vitamin supplement as well. Tried him on locusts a while ago since their nutritional content is spot on. But seeing a puffer bite the bum off a locust and then sit there watching it wiggle was enough to put me off live feeding for life!! I know nature is cruel, but there's cruel and there's too cruel!

He's called Mushroom by the way. Since its traditional to bump your o/h off for the insurance money by feeding him poisoned mushrooms!! I can just feed my o/h the puffer! Lol. Bit morbid, but we thought it would be a funny name...

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk - so if my post makes no sense you know why!!


----------



## Tom (5 Feb 2012)

I've never tried mine on locusts, I might give it a go. Since mine is a piscivore I've mainly been giving him strips of Tilapia fillet, along with mussel and prawn.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (5 Feb 2012)

It's not a pretty sight! But the nutritional content is actually really good. If I can dig out the link anywhere once I have my computer back I'll share it 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk - so if my post makes no sense you know why!!


----------

